# Oldie but a goodie?



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry in advance guys for the crappy image style. I tried to insert them inline but for some reason the pics weren't showing. Sorry

Grabbed this while cleaning out a family friends garage. He said it was his great grandfathers and probably from the 40s if not older. I was reluctant to take it from him(being it was a family thing) but he finally pushed it on me.

See photo.jpg


I'm by no means an expert on planes but I would like to learn more about them and this seemed like a good candidate. Can anyone explain to me a Lil bit about what I might have here? If measurements of any parts would help just let me know and I'll post em. I'll post a few more pics here at the bottom. 


See photo1.jpg 

The piece in the top left of the above picture has a thump operated paddle lever on it. The lever sits just above the push handle when assembled. I'm not sure what this lever does? It seems like it may set the blade on a slight angle? Not sure



See photo2.jpg

Loved seeing the made in the USA tag after I scrubbed off the 1/4" of grime.



See photo3.jpg

This was the piece I was describing earlier with the little lever on the back.

Thanks in advance guys, 
Andrew


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

No pictures????


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Pictures!?

Even without a picture I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say it's a Record brand :smile:


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry the original didn't work, just edited and fixed it


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, Andrew. The plane looks like any number of made in the USA planes made. That lever thingy is the lateral adjuster. There should be a cirlce at the bottom of it that engages the groove in the plane iron and adjusts your later cut left and right. It looks like the lever cap is down to just being called a cap. The lever is missing. That's going to be an issue. Looks like a full length iron though. Clean her up and give her a shot. A replacement lever cap, even if not the same brand, should put it in service, they are fairly easy to find. Hell I might even have one laying around to send you if that's a #4 size. Is the iron 2" wide?


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

ACP said:


> Hi, Andrew. The plane looks like any number of made in the USA planes made. That lever thingy is the lateral adjuster. There should be a cirlce at the bottom of it that engages the groove in the plane iron and adjusts your later cut left and right. It looks like the lever cap is down to just being called a cap. The lever is missing. That's going to be an issue. Looks like a full length iron though. Clean her up and give her a shot. A replacement lever cap, even if not the same brand, should put it in service, they are fairly easy to find. Hell I might even have one laying around to send you if that's a #4 size. Is the iron 2" wide?


Thanks ACP! :thumbsup: The iron is 2 1/8' wide, if im splitting hairs im sorry, and 9 1/4" long if that matters. Im including an additional picture of the iron.

I dont really understand what u mean by something being missing? Sorry like I said planes are new to me so i appreciate all the help


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Andrew120 said:


> Thanks ACP! :thumbsup: The iron is 2 1/8' wide, if im splitting hairs im sorry, and 9 1/4" long if that matters. Im including an additional picture of the iron.
> 
> I dont really understand what u mean by something being missing? Sorry like I said planes are new to me so i appreciate all the help


the thing that sits on top of the actually chip breaker and cutter is called the cap. it locks down via a curved piece of metal which sits in the recess of the one you have. that is whats missing. it'll be difficult to adjust your cutter as you'll have to hold the assembly in place and tighten the screw.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

this is the piece you are missing


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you! that helps alot


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

gideon said:


> the thing that sits on top of the actually chip breaker and cutter is called the cap. it locks down via a curved piece of metal which sits in the recess of the one you have. that is whats missing. it'll be difficult to adjust your cutter as you'll have to hold the assembly in place and tighten the screw.


Negative.

From top down: the lever cap, chip breaker, iron.

The piece missing, as shown above, is the lever cap cam lever. Confusing, I know.

It does in fact appear to be a Record plane as I guessed before the pictures.

It's a good user and should serve you well once cleaned up and sharpened. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks firemedic! Any idea where I can snag the lever cap cam lever(did I say that right lol)?


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

You may have a job finding just the cam but a new cap will cost you 12$ new, plus p&p see link.

http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/12204smoothusa.html


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It won't be vintage but it will work:

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/benchplane2levercapkit.aspx


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Either one of those will work. The Stanley one will look less authentic but you COULD punch out the pin holding the lever and put the lever on the old lever cap if you wanted to keep it more original.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Even better option:

http://www.joesbucketorust.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=849

Just happened to check his page this eve...


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks medic! Just bought em!


----------

